# OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE!



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 26, 2009)

I have tried all types of gels...IC gel, aloe vera gel...let's jam, etc. I saw a video about a girl making a conditioner gel in which she washes n go with. She mentioned how much she loved ecostyler gel. They had it at CVS so I decided to try it.  I used it to refresh my flat twists and the first thing I noticed was how good it smelled!  I am ditching IC gel which makes my hair dry and helmet like.  I'm going to try a wash n go with it once I take out my flat twists. I'm enjoying my natural hair for the first time. I am learning that I can be a natural with healthy and soft hair. I'm learning so much here, you tube, and NP! I have been natural now for almost 4 and a half months. I have been relaxer free for 10 months...something I thought I could never do! Next Friday I will be 5 months post BC. Slowly but surely I'm learning new things as a natural and I hope I can inspire someone along the way!


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I'll have to try it. I decided to start going to the gym and I was looking for a conditioning gel for a wash n'go style. Thank you girl.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I'm almost out of the Giovanni all natural gel.  I should try this stuff.


----------



## MoMo (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I've seen this gel by the gallon at BSS and never thought about buying because it was so cheap.  You may have just put me on to something.  Thanks!


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

interesting.. does it come in different types like IC gel?


----------



## mkd (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



sillygirl82 said:


> I'm almost out of the Giovanni all natural gel. I should try this stuff.


 Do you like the giovanni natural gel?


----------



## Kay.Dee (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I've used it for twists and I like it.  I usually get the clear/ice version.


----------



## sillygirl82 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



mkd said:


> Do you like the giovanni natural gel?




Yes.  It holds my curls without creating nasty buildup that most gels are known to do.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I brought the eco styler krystal gel. It smells so delicious! The good thing...no alcohol, no flakes, no tack, and it can be used with heat!  I'm taking out my flat twists to test my wash n go. I'll report back tomorrow with my results!


----------



## BostonMaria (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Lemme tell ya, this is the *ONLY* gel that works for me. Best $2 bucks I ever spent. I buy a huge container for like $6 bucks and it lasts me half a year.


----------



## Norma10456 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I use it all the time. I agree it is the best gel for twists!


----------



## empressri (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

werd?? when i did the condish only leave in thing i used the ic and boy oh boy was my head snowing like christmas! i was like wtf?!?! so ecostyler doesn't flake...might have to try that...


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I agree, Ecostyler is the bomb!  I have it posted in my fotki.  Kittykat from youtube turned me on to it.  

A tip she gave me was to make sure to have something under it like your leave-in or moisturizer....otherwise it may be to hard or flake.

This stuff gives me the best curls and lays down those edges like nobody's business!  I don't have to worry about my edges all day.  Even if I fall asleep those bad boy's are still in place!  To me it's so much better than Fantasia IC.

My hair with ecostyler....   http://public.fotki.com/Pokahontas/2008/texture-pics/039.html


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



danigurl18 said:


> interesting.. does it come in different types like IC gel?


 Yes there's different types.  I've seen all kinds of colors, yellow, pink, blue, clear.  I use the clear one.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



empressri said:


> werd?? when i did the condish only leave in thing i used the ic and boy oh boy was my head snowing like christmas! i was like wtf?!?! so ecostyler doesn't flake...might have to try that...


 Make sure to layer something moisturizing under it.  I never have a problem with it flaking this way.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

i keep hearing about this but i couldn't decide on the pink or clear in cvs


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Tried my wash n go and aw heck yeah, it blows IC gel to the dust!:notworthy  I will be able to have nice defined curls all day! It even beat KCCC definition!  Can someone recommend a good leave in to use underneath? I used my JFM detangler instead. It gave me massive curl def but it dried kind of funny. It was still soft, unlike IC gel. I spend $1.50 to get this gel. I will never run out! No more $ for expensive gels! Super happy and super satisfied! I even used it to curl my hair strait wit a curling iron. I just put a dab on the section, detangled it, and curled my hair! I did it on dry hair. I have tossed out my IC gel forever! Ecostyler gel is awesome! Now I can get a strait style without too much fuss!


----------



## Nayna (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

That's weird cus IC gel always dries up soft for me, and no flakes.  But I'm an equal opportunist, lol, I use the Giovanni gel as well and I just bought the ecostyler the other day.  I bought the one in the pink jar but I honestly couldn't figure out which one to get.  Giovanni is my favorite by far, but ecostyler is nice, I'm just going to keep using them all, lol.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

My hair is now cheek level! YAY! Shinkage is evil! LOL. My natural hair is growing super fast!


----------



## titan (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I have been using Paul Micthell's the Conditioner as a leave-in prior to applying  the eco styling gel, sometime I 'll put a a small dab of coconut oil on top of the leave- in and then apply the gel, it leaves my hair softer.  What ever leave-in you want to use will work with this type of hair gel because the hold is fantastic.


----------



## Candycane044 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I love my IC gel, but I may have to try this!


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Off to get some as soon as I finish this long aid...


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

So, which one to get? Pink or clear. Since I'm stretching, this may me ideal for my braidouts.


----------



## Libra08 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Which one do yo ladies use? The black or clear one? Thanks.


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Thanks for this info.  I may have to try this someday.  I used to use the pink ecostyler 5+ years ago when I was relaxed/texlaxed for my updos.  I'll have to try it again.  I heard that the brown kind is good, also, but I'm still a little weary about brown gel...


----------



## DozenRoses99 (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



NatrlChallenge said:


> Tried my wash n go and aw heck yeah, it blows IC gel to the dust!:notworthy I will be able to have nice defined curls all day! It even beat KCCC definition! Can someone recommend a good leave in to use underneath? I used my JFM detangler instead. It gave me massive curl def but it dried kind of funny. It was still soft, unlike IC gel. I spend $1.50 to get this gel. I will never run out! No more $ for expensive gels! Super happy and super satisfied! I even used it to curl my hair strait wit a curling iron. I just put a dab on the section, detangled it, and curled my hair! I did it on dry hair. I have tossed out my IC gel forever! Ecostyler gel is awesome! Now I can get a strait style without too much fuss!


 
Do you have pictures of the results?


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I'm going to post a fotki update, soon. I've been doing so many things with my natural hair and I can't keep up with my progress! Tonight I used eco styler gel to straiten my hair. It worked awesome! I really do have to get my fotki updated.


----------



## Fleurzty (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I'll try this in the near future. I keep hearing great things about it!


----------



## dynamic1 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I started using pink Eco after a tip from curltalk about 5 years ago.   Since I have tried the clear one and like it too.  It seems like it is getting harder to locate.


----------



## Geminigirl (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

going to try this because I love my IC but I am willing to try something that doesn't make my hair so hard.


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I just bought some about 15 minutes ago. I'm going to try a wash n' go with it next week. I hope I have great results.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

*Saw a YouTuber using the brown gel. I went to SALLYS $2.99 for a 32 ounce size..only the clear KRYSTAL left-good enough; it's made for my silver strands. I used it on one twist to see the effect. Good result because it gave the twist some hang. I already had some NEXXUS leave in on my hair so no hardness.*


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

interesting. i think i may get this. I already own 3 gels. giovanni, garnier wet shine gel, and qhemet's gel


----------



## vkb247 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Please post the video with the girl making the conditioning gel! I would really like to try it.

I just bought the Eco Styler gel in the blue container and I love how thick it is but it makes my hair hard. Back in the day I used to use the clear Eco Styler but back then this one had the softest hold now it has level 10 hold. I don't know how this is working for you ladies when the level 5 blue hold makes my hair so hard.

Giovanni gel also makes my hair really hard, but IC never has because of all the glycerin.


----------



## exoticmommie (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZZle1_6KuQ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCLdWD2IF8s


----------



## Angelicus (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Thanks for the post. I have used the Ecostyler cholesterol with great results.


----------



## Likeyouneverseenme (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Love that stuff!
I use it to smooth down my edges when wearing a bun, get them waves rollin'.
I is also great for a was-n-go; gets the curls popping.

I mush rather use that then KCCC, I don't see it doing any damage to my hair and it is very kind to my wallet.


----------



## vkb247 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Is this the video?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zven...60D2CA0F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17

I never thought about just mixing a whole bunch of styling products together. I need to start shingling again...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Ohh bookmarking...I'm in the market for a good gel for use at a future date/length


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

whohoo!...i bought this. I got the very last clear one in my local drugstore. Cant wait to try it out. Smells nice too


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Be careful with the higher holds.  The clear gel dried my hair out.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



titan said:


> I have been using Paul Micthell's the Conditioner as a leave-in prior to applying  the eco styling gel, sometime I 'll put a a small dab of coconut oil on top of the leave- in and then apply the gel, it leaves my hair softer.  What ever leave-in you want to use will work with this type of hair gel because the hold is fantastic.


I bought the pink one since no one ever clarified which color they were using, and I too use the PM leave-in (ok the GVP knockoff of it ). HATED IT. My hair was hard and limp despite the leave-in. I like my Lily of the Desert AV Gelly more.


----------



## sunnygirl (Apr 21, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I have tried many gels and thought IC was the only gel for me until I tried Ecostyler.  Why did I wait so long.


----------



## Sugarhoney (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Ecostyler held my edges for a day, but by the time I got home it looked like I had dandruff. Flakes glalore!! My edges were also frizzy in the morning. This was on pressed hair, maybe it is best on wet sets or curly hair. At least my hair wasn't hard like Fantasia IC, though I used to love it on my buns before the conditioner leave-in method.


----------



## donewit-it (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Ecostyler made my hair dry and stiff.  Didn't really care for it.


----------



## temfash (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I LOVE IT, its the best commercial gel I've ever used.


----------



## tetbelle (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

I love Ecostyler gel the clear one!  It pops my curls and ends up being soft.  It also gives great shine.  Plan on using it to do a roller set one of these days.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

Sally has that HUGE tub on sale for $2.99... got one today BECAUSE OF THIS THREAD.  Lawd help me.

$2.99 for like 40 lb of gel?  lol


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2009)

Ladies, i think i posted this before but for those who are having problems with stiffnes or dryness you have to layer a leave-in or moisturizer underneath.  This is very important if u dont want crunchy hair.


----------



## kblc06 (Apr 23, 2009)

I used this gel to slick back my hair when transitioning. I agree...it's the best.  My hair actually feels stronger when I use it over time.  Although Fantasaia IC is a great hair gel, it has the tendency to be very drying


----------



## Bigghair (Apr 23, 2009)

I like this gel too.  I just started using it a couple of weeks ago and it seems good so far.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 23, 2009)

I got some yday from Sally's (2.99 for the huge thing) and used it for the first time today.  I FREAKING LOVE IT.  And I am the gel QUEEN.  I have 400 diff gels.. I didnt think I'd like it better than my Smooth n Shine Curl Activator Gel but I TOTALLY do.  I made sure to apply alot of PM The Conditioner plus KBB Hair Nectar underneath AND some Fantasia Frizz Buster serum underneath too.  I wonder if adding some serum ONTOP will be a good thing also to combat hardness?

The hold and definition are AWESOME.  I will NEVAAAAAAH buy Curly Pudding again (not that I have since forever anyway).


----------



## Dposh167 (Apr 23, 2009)

im excited about this gel too! I used it for the first time this week & i love it. I mixed it with moisturizer cuz alone it made my hair slightly dry. But the hold is unbelievable. I was able to do a wash and go with my relaxed hair. I never get to do that since im bone straight and there's hardly a wave pattern left when i airdry. but with this gel im able to scrunch my hair and it will hold the scrunch pattern in place. I couldnt believe it. It lasted all day. This is a major keeper


----------



## vkb247 (Apr 23, 2009)

I tried using a moisturizer under and over this and I still got incredibly crunchy hair even though the blue is supposed to be softer. I will try the clear one because it used to work for me before they reformulated/repackaged. Ecostyler is definitely nice and thick so I can always use it for my edges.

It is really interesting to me the differences between the experiences with Ecostyler and Fantasia. IC is so moisturizing for me that it doesn't even fully dry in this really humid climate if I use too much. Ecostyler was so dry and crispy no matter how much moisture I used over and under it that I can't understand how it works for others. Seems like some people are experiencing the exact opposite. What could cause this?


----------



## honeisos (Apr 23, 2009)

I love the  ECO brown gel  .. never dries hard .. and nothing lays my wild edges like it .....  one of my coworkers made fun of me and told me it was the old school gel lol  .. she used some and loved it .. old school is best sometimes !   I bought the 50 pd (lol)jar for 4 bucks like a year ago  .. still got half left !


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Apr 23, 2009)

I dont know... cuz right now while I am LOVING how my hair is looking (and gettin compliments from folk in the street), it is CRISPYYYYYYY.  I know I am heavy handed though...


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> I got some yday from Sally's (2.99 for the huge thing) and used it for the first time today. I FREAKING LOVE IT. And I am the gel QUEEN. I have 400 diff gels.. I didnt think I'd like it better than my Smooth n Shine Curl Activator Gel but I TOTALLY do. I made sure to apply alot of PM The Conditioner plus KBB Hair Nectar underneath AND some Fantasia Frizz Buster serum underneath too. I wonder if adding some serum ONTOP will be a good thing also to combat hardness?
> 
> The hold and definition are AWESOME. I will NEVAAAAAAH buy Curly Pudding again (not that I have since forever anyway).


 That's great that you got good results.  I don't know about a serum but I just put some oil over top after my hair dries and it softens up any firmness that I may have but my hair is usually not crunchy hard when I use this gel because I put tons of leave-in under it and I try really hard not to be heavy handed with it.


----------



## Vshanell (Apr 23, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> I tried using a moisturizer under and over this and I still got incredibly crunchy hair even though the blue is supposed to be softer. I will try the clear one because it used to work for me before they reformulated/repackaged. Ecostyler is definitely nice and thick so I can always use it for my edges.
> 
> It is really interesting to me the differences between the experiences with Ecostyler and Fantasia. IC is so moisturizing for me that it doesn't even fully dry in this really humid climate if I use too much. Ecostyler was so dry and crispy no matter how much moisture I used over and under it that I can't understand how it works for others. Seems like some people are experiencing the exact opposite. What could cause this?


 It could be the application.  I don't know if you applied it heavy or not but in my experience this gel is nothing like Fantasia....you can't apply gobs of it like the Fantasia and it still dry pretty soft.  This gel has more hold to it than fantasia so you have to apply it with a light hand.

Once I applied it straight to my edges (nothing underneath) and my edges were rock hard for days! Lol,  I didn't think I would get the comb through it.  I make sure to put something under it now and no problems.  My edges have good hold but not hard.  It's the best for slicking those edges!  They stay in place all day unlike the IC.


----------



## so1913 (May 6, 2009)

THE BOMB!!!  I don't know what took me so long to try this?  I think I tried the pink one a loooong time ago but didn't play much with it.  I picked up a small tub from the Duane Reade for $1.99 of the clear and tried it last night over the Lustrasilk Shea Cholesterol and LOVED the final results!  It dried very soft!  My only negative was it seemed to take longer to dry than when I use Fantasia IC, but in the end, soft defined curls and less shrinkage prevailed!

Good looking out ladies


----------



## bella gee (May 6, 2009)

I like this gel....i havent used gel to style my wash n' go's in over a year...but the longer my hair gets the one moisturizer/styler just wont do, my hair is bigger than my body with no product. I've been doing twist-n-curls as a protective style, but when I haven't felt like twisting it I have resorted to wash n' go. So after reading this thread, I went out and bought it and have been using it for almost 2 weeks. I really like the results. I use KBB Hair Milk underneath it. I apply it in section and smooth from root to ends, NOT raking my fingers through or shingling because my hair looks all stringy and i HATE that. So i smooth, and I get nice defined curls--this gel encourages clumping . ALSO, Ive been applying/styling in the shower which I think helps A LOT! After I apply the KBB and the gel,  I do a final quick rinse under cold water. I'm loving this combo. But not gonna get too comfortable with the wash n' go's cause the knots and tangles and splits will return with a vengeance lol 

Ive been wanting to try KCCC (kinky-curly curling custard) but if I get the same results for 10 times cheaper--then why?...well i just remembered KCCC is all natural, so maybe Ill still try it...


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 6, 2009)

I just bought this gel for my twists and twist outs thanks to this thread and I do love it! The price, the quantity, and the hold is PERFECT in my book. Thanks ladies.


----------



## lipyt (May 6, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



BostonMaria said:


> Lemme tell ya, this is the *ONLY* gel that works for me. Best $2 bucks I ever spent. I buy a huge container for like $6 bucks and it lasts me half a year.


 This is by far my favorite gel!  It has th hold of brown gel, without the drying out, and it has the muscle all the other gels are missing, and it's affordable!  I love this gel!


----------



## MonaLisa (May 6, 2009)

This gel is da bidness!!!

I wishaaaaaaaaaaaa I woulda been hip to this before I bought another hair gel.

I have found my gel. _ *waves hand praise style*_

Thank you to my LHCF cuzins that recommended!!


----------



## so1913 (May 8, 2009)

I just had to come back to praise this stuff again.  Yes it is THAT good!  I'm SO MAD at myself for assuming it would be crap on my hair.  This is sooo much better than Fantasia IC AND KCCC in my opinion!  My hair has the definition but it is SOFT!!!  That's the part that amazes me...I haven't been able to achieve great definition with out sacrificing somewhat of the softness.  This is like new hair to me lol.  This time I used the generic version of Paul Mitchell The Conditioner under it (I think I saw that someone used this under the gel) and my results are awesome! (and it dried faster than when I left the Lustrasilk Shea Conditioner under it).

I don't know the long term effects of using this gel since the third ingredient is wheat protein which concerns me a little, so I definitley will be monitoring the "condition" of my hair...but I am EXTREMELY happy with the final styling results of this gel!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 8, 2009)

so1913 said:


> I just had to come back to praise this stuff again.  Yes it is THAT good!  I'm SO MAD at myself for assuming it would be crap on my hair.  This is sooo much better than Fantasia IC AND KCCC in my opinion!  My hair has the definition but it is SOFT!!!  That's the part that amazes me...I haven't been able to achieve great definition with out sacrificing somewhat of the softness.  This is like new hair to me lol.  This time I used the generic version of Paul Mitchell The Conditioner under it (I think I saw that someone used this under the gel) and my results are awesome! (and it dried faster than when I left the Lustrasilk Shea Conditioner under it).
> 
> I don't know the long term effects of using this gel since the third ingredient is wheat protein which concerns me a little, so I definitley will be monitoring the "condition" of my hair...but I am EXTREMELY happy with the final styling results of this gel!



I have been using it since last summer and I haven't seen any side effects at all. I even get great 2nd day hair with Ecostyler gel. I try not to leave gel in my hair overnight though.  You can't beat the price and I agree with you, it works better on my hair than KCCC.


----------



## Vshanell (May 8, 2009)

so1913 said:


> I just had to come back to praise this stuff again. Yes it is THAT good! I'm SO MAD at myself for assuming it would be crap on my hair. This is sooo much better than Fantasia IC AND KCCC in my opinion! My hair has the definition but it is SOFT!!! That's the part that amazes me...I haven't been able to achieve great definition with out sacrificing somewhat of the softness. This is like new hair to me lol. This time I used the generic version of Paul Mitchell The Conditioner under it (I think I saw that someone used this under the gel) and my results are awesome! (and it dried faster than when I left the Lustrasilk Shea Conditioner under it).
> 
> I don't know the long term effects of using this gel since the third ingredient is wheat protein which concerns me a little, so I definitley will be monitoring the "condition" of my hair...but I am EXTREMELY happy with the final styling results of this gel!


 It's great stuff isn't it.  The first time I used it I was like Fantasia IC who?, lol.  I seriously wasn't expecting to be wow'd by it like I was.....I was like it's just gel.

I have the same fears about the protein.  That's the one thing that's held me back from using this more often.  I don't want to overdo it.  I'm just hoping that by layering conditioner under it is creating some sort of "barrier" you know.


----------



## Social.Buttahfly (May 8, 2009)

I use this for buns, never tried it for wash n go's, I use the clear one.  In addition to my leave in, I put castor oil in the tub of gel to combat the hardness. I like this better than IC for buns.


----------



## BostonMaria (May 8, 2009)

I found out the other day that it doesn't mix well with DevaOne Conditioner and avocado butter. I had nasty white flakes all over my hair LOL

But I apply Suave conditioner, jojoba oil and the Ecostyler and my curls POP


----------



## LovelyLionessa (May 8, 2009)

I really like this gel too. I use the clear one and always use conditioner and oil underneath it. Great stuff!


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 8, 2009)

Y'all never get CRUNCHINESS?
Y'all never get white balls if using a creamy conditioner or moisturizer underneath?

What oil will soften it while not causing white balls? I LOVE the way my hair LOOKED when I used it but LAWDDD it was crispy as could be.  Only used it once because of that.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 8, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I found out the other day that it doesn't mix well with DevaOne Conditioner and avocado butter. I had nasty white flakes all over my hair LOL
> 
> But I apply Suave conditioner, jojoba oil and the Ecostyler and my curls POP



Duh, I'll try this.


----------



## Prose Princess (May 8, 2009)

Totally OT:  I noticed the title of this thread changed...we're not allowed to say "ish"?  How old are we?  I can understand why people would be opposed to full on curse words, but "ish"?  Come on.

Back on topic so it doesn't just seem like I'm complaining: I do not need to be in this thread.  I haven't bought anything for my hair yet this month and I plan on keeping it that way


----------



## Saffirejuiliet (May 8, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Y'all never get CRUNCHINESS?
> Y'all never get white balls if using a creamy conditioner or moisturizer underneath?
> 
> What oil will soften it while not causing white balls? I LOVE the way my hair LOOKED when I used it but LAWDDD it was crispy as could be.  Only used it once because of that.



The first time I used it I used too much and did get crunchy hair and white balls (due to the Neutrogena Triple Moisture leave in). I figure out that the Neutrogena and the gel did not mix .  The leave in was too creamy and I need something lighter. The second time around I used less gel and used Giovanni Direct Leave in and I had perfect twists and twist out. I hope this helps.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 8, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## monie20032007 (May 8, 2009)

I totally agree, I just brought this gel and yes it IS better than IC Fantasia sorry to say.


----------



## AllieCat0817 (May 8, 2009)

Anyone tried Hairveda cocasta oil under/over it?  What about coconut oil? Wondering if the little white bits in the coconut oil will end up as white balls when mixed with the gel...I'ma have to patch test a small piece of hair tonight after rinsing out my henna.


----------



## empressri (May 9, 2009)

why can i find every color in the rainbow of this stuff except clear?!


----------



## so1913 (May 9, 2009)

empressri said:


> why can i find every color in the rainbow of this stuff except clear?!



LOL, did you try Duane Reade?  I had no problem seeing it at a number of stores in midtown at least.


----------



## ichephren (May 9, 2009)

I tried the black super protein ecostyler gel and it was amazing. I used Elucence MB and Jessicurl WDT under it. I did use lots of gel, but it did not flake or cause any white balls at all. I am transitioning and have some parts of my hair that are stick straight and 3inches of natural hair. The gel made each part so defined...of course my natural hair holds shape much better, so it is more defined. However, before using ecostyler, the straight ends would just fall flat after untwisting. My hair is also still very soft with this gel. It gets an "A" in my book...now let's hope they don't discontinue it or change the formula


----------



## empressri (May 9, 2009)

so1913 said:


> LOL, did you try Duane Reade?  I had no problem seeing it at a number of stores in midtown at least.




noo, really? i just been looking around the way...thanks girl!


----------



## BostonMaria (May 9, 2009)

AllieCat0817 said:


> Anyone tried Hairveda cocasta oil under/over it?  What about coconut oil? Wondering if the little white bits in the coconut oil will end up as white balls when mixed with the gel...I'ma have to patch test a small piece of hair tonight after rinsing out my henna.



Sometimes my black Ecostyler doesn't mix well with Hairveda's Whipped Cream. Might be because of the bees wax. It also gives me nasty white flakes that look like dandruff  w/DevaCurl One Conditioner, but with any other conditioner it works great. Oh and yes I've mixed it with castor oil and other oils and it worked fantastic.


----------



## sky_blu (May 9, 2009)

I love this stuff! I saw this in a Youtube video (probably the same one as the OP) and bought it to use in my daughter's hair. It doesn't flake, harden, but it holds. Just how I like it! I purchased the clear one.


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (May 9, 2009)

I'm going to Sally's today to buy this magical elixir and give it a try


----------



## Ganjababy (May 9, 2009)

I normally use it to slick back my hair. After seeing this thread (thanks op) I decided to try it on a patch of hair- amazing! Better than Miss Jessies and everything else I have used for curl definition including IC Fantasia gel, Aveda, Curls, Beyond the Zone Noodle head, Tigi bed head and others I can't remember the names of! I took some pics but my camera is crap so it is not worth posting. I am going to try and do my whole head and try and take it in broad daylight. I went from almost no visible curls with no product to every single hair clumping and defined into curls- Amazing and cheap- who knew? Thanks OP


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



exoticmommie said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZZle1_6KuQ
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bCLdWD2IF8s


thanks so, so much for sharing these links! I am picking up the eco styler gel the next time I go to sally's.


----------



## exoticmommie (Jul 1, 2009)

^^^^Your welcome!

I made a mixture of this for my husband and my girls. And he loves it.

I mix the Ecostyle (the new olive oil version) with a little Hawaiian Silky, a little Kids organic shea butter detangling hair lotion  (mainly for it's detangling properties) and a little bit of different oils.


----------



## morehairplease (Jul 1, 2009)

exoticmommie said:


> ^^^^Your welcome!
> 
> I made a mixture of this for my husband and my girls. And he loves it.
> 
> *I mix the Ecostyle (the new olive oil version) with a little Hawaiian Silky, a little Kids organic shea butter detangling hair lotion  (mainly for it's detangling properties) and a little bit of different oils.*



thanks for sharing this, too! I will try this mix for my dh/ds.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



vkb247 said:


> Is this the video?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zven...60D2CA0F&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=17
> 
> I never thought about just mixing a whole bunch of styling products together. I need to start shingling again...


 
Thanks to you for posting this link!This girl knows her stuff and has me looking forward to being a natural again.
I have been browsing her videos since i saw this today and i'm so hooked!!


----------



## vkb247 (Jul 10, 2009)

^^^Yep, I am definitely going to try out some of her styles. (did I already post that the mixing thing didn't work for me? clumps galore)

I am using eco styler clear and it is the best gel ever! I guess they changed the package but not the formula. It gives me great shine just like I remember from high school!


----------



## robot. (Aug 15, 2009)

Bumping, just in case someone else needs it. 

I saw some in the store today and wasn't sure which to get.


----------



## ccd (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



danigurl18 said:


> interesting.. does it come in different types like IC gel?




http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/ecostyle.html


----------



## robot. (Aug 20, 2009)

Bumping for Hot40!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 31, 2009)

So...omg, I just purchased this yesterday and did a patch test?
BLOWS KCCC out of the water and I don't even need to have DRIPPY WET HAIR or that freaking waiting time!! LOVE IT! lOVE IT!


----------



## Tee (Aug 31, 2009)

This is the only gel I will use.  I love this stuff.  It not like any other gel I have every tried and that is why I love it.  No hard hair, no flakes, and soft to the touch.  Love it.


----------



## Lenee925 (Aug 31, 2009)

My mom bought two jumbo sized containers of this for my sibs (olive oil one) and I was looking at it like what's this? lol glad you ladies have good things to say about it, I'll have to try it out today.


----------



## mj11051 (Aug 31, 2009)

Can I mix this with some unrefined shea butter?


----------



## Babygurl (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



Pokahontas said:


> I agree, Ecostyler is the bomb!  I have it posted in my fotki.  Kittykat from youtube turned me on to it.
> 
> A tip she gave me was to make sure to have something under it like your leave-in or moisturizer....otherwise it may be to hard or flake.
> 
> ...



Better than Fantasia IC?? OMG, I will be making a run to the BSS this weekend!


----------



## robot. (Aug 31, 2009)

mj11051 said:


> Can I mix this with some unrefined shea butter?



I was wondering this exact same thing.


----------



## ccd (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm such a PJ.....


I got a big Blue one and a small Olive one.....  couldn't find the clear.....  So far they are both nice.  Soft but defined wash & go.....gave me volume and swing......  I  find Fantasia works but gets hard...well....solid I should say.  This one I found it was soft to the touch still but stayed defined....  The true test will be 9-11 weeks post for me...If it can hold down my edges and newgrowth...I'll be Dancing in the streets....


How much are you all paying for it???


----------



## Tee (Aug 31, 2009)

ccd said:


> I'm such a PJ.....
> 
> 
> I got a big Blue one and a small Olive one.....  couldn't find the clear.....  So far they are both nice.  Soft but defined wash & go.....gave me volume and swing......  I  find Fantasia works but gets hard...well....solid I should say.  This one I found it was soft to the touch still but stayed defined....  *The true test will be 9-11 weeks post for me...If it can hold down my edges and newgrowth...I'll be Dancing in the streets....*
> ...


It will work.  Trust me.  This is why I use it.


----------



## MoniintheMiddle (Aug 31, 2009)

Its funny, I bought this gel last week because it was cheap. Now I cannot wait to try it after reading the reviews


----------



## blackbarbie (Aug 31, 2009)

.....adding this to my list of things "to get"!

BB


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Sep 19, 2009)

I will be trying this soon and will update when I do


----------



## WantNatural (Sep 20, 2009)

I bought this at Sally's today.  I've been meaning to pick it up for a couple of weeks.  I've been searching for something to hold down my edges which curl up like nobody's business and look dried out at the end of the day, no matter what gel I use.  I bought the clear.  When I got home I scooped some water in my hand, wet my edges, and then applied the gel with a heavy hand since my edges are so out of control.  I used a scarf for about 15 minutes and took it off.  My edges were soooo laid!  My husband even complimented my hair - he said that it looked nice and that my waves were pretty!    The true test was 3 hours later when my edges still looked the exact same way.  No puffiness, no frizz, no curling edges.  I believe this is my gel staple for my buns, and I'm so excited!  Now I can continue transitioning with a bun, but I won't look crazy and unkempt anymore!  I paid $4.49 for 32oz - I believe it was on sale at Sally's last month 2/$7, but $4.49 isn't bad for a tub of gel that works this well!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 20, 2009)

I just wanted to add that I accidentally bought the wrong Eco Styler. I usually buy the one that is really thick. This time I bought one that had a hold number of 7. Well that didn't do anything for me. So I went to Target and bought a jar of Pro Styler and got my perfect curls.  I'll have to pay attention next time.


----------



## Ms Red (Sep 20, 2009)

Will be trying this next weekend.


----------



## MizzBrit (Sep 20, 2009)

yup one of my *staple*s..im sure if if can slick my hair down..it can anyone else's.


----------



## TheCoilWhisperer (Oct 24, 2009)

okay, i'll give it a try!


----------



## countrychickd (Oct 25, 2009)

I just recently bought this gel, and it is definitely better than my old fav IC Fantasia.  I'm loving it so much! I can get curls like you won't believe with it, and it slicks down my edges so great. My hair is never really crunchy or hard, but I always apply a leave in and moisturizer with oil underneath.  LOVE THIS! This is my new staple gel.


----------



## 4mia (Oct 27, 2009)

how r u all getting you hair _straighter _with this?


----------



## txnatural409 (Oct 27, 2009)

I finally tried the Ecostyler and I am in love!  This is also my new staple gel.

I uploaded my results to my FlickR yesterday, the link is in my siggy if you want to see! 
My avatar is one of the pictures too.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 27, 2009)

O yeah I am an Ecostyler for RIGHT NOW!! That is until something better comes along.I always either use a curl activator or a leave in conditioner underneath and my hair always stays soft!  My next adventure will be to try the Ecostyler with Olive Oil. It is not carried at my local Sally's yet.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Oct 28, 2009)

I just bought my EcoStyler too, it IS the bomb.  I wasn't able to define my curls, I heard raves about and so this is what it did for my undefinable hair.  By the way I tried IC Fantasia, which did nothing

I ran home to try it, I just wet my hair and put it on.  That's why it's not defined completely, just tried it out.


----------



## LoveCraze (Oct 28, 2009)

PatienceDesire said:


> I just bought my EcoStyler too, it IS the bomb. I wasn't able to define my curls, I heard raves about and so this is what it did for my undefinable hair. By the way I tried IC Fantasia, which did nothing
> 
> I ran home to try it, I just wet my hair and put it on. That's why it's not defined completely, just tried it out.


 
I think your curls are very well defined and they look great!


----------



## DayStar (Oct 28, 2009)

I love this Gel!


----------



## song_of_serenity (Oct 28, 2009)

BostonMaria said:


> I just wanted to add that I accidentally bought the wrong Eco Styler. I usually buy the one that is really thick. This time I bought one that had a hold number of 7. Well that didn't do anything for me. So I went to Target and bought a jar of Pro Styler and got my perfect curls.  I'll have to pay attention next time.


I use 7! What hold do you usually use? I'm too afraid to go up, but 7 is PERFECT for me.


----------



## Supervixen (Oct 28, 2009)

My local Walgreen's had the EcoStyler Krystal (or something) the hold was 10.  I didn't see the Olive Oil kind though.

I bought it because you all rave about it.  Im actually in love the conditioning gel I made based on the lady on you tube (someone mentioned her earlier in the thread).


----------



## Supervixen (Nov 13, 2009)

Cyd Chicago said:


> My local Walgreen's had the EcoStyler Krystal (or something) the hold was 10. I didn't see the Olive Oil kind though.
> 
> I bought it because you all rave about it. Im actually in love the conditioning gel I made based on the lady on you tube (someone mentioned her earlier in the thread).


 

Okay, I'm so over my conditioning gel.  ECO STYLER is my new gel of choice.

I'd pay a whole lot more than $3.20 for something as great as it is!!!


----------



## krissyprissy (Nov 13, 2009)

Im relaxed and found the Olive oil brand at Sally's. It's really great for smoothing my edges for protective styles. It doesnt leave my edges crunchy.


----------



## Ilovecandy (Jan 15, 2010)

so I really am interested in tryin this gel but man i am scared that it will cause breakage around my edges .No one has had this problem right? I have been using a wax on my hair for twisting b/c my texture has trouble holding the twists for more than a few days.


----------



## JJamiah (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a tub under my sink no lie the old large tub of black Ecostyler gel from 2003, and I still use it, matter fact I found some missing combs in it, THIS IS all I used to put my hair back post 8 months no relaxer and it made my hair silk and shine like new money. I still have about 1/3 left and I am going to go back and revisit it for a few weeks. 

I have never experienced any breakage from this gel, but It does get cakey to me. But then again I don't comb it at all, I cake alot in for a slick pony.


----------



## so1913 (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm trying to get my hand on the "blue" formula Eco Styler for color treated hair.  I haven't seen it in stores, but will head to my favorite bss city and bss hop and look.  It cost way too much to much in shipping charges to order a $5 product online


----------



## ctosha (Jan 16, 2010)

I have natural 4a/b thick hair. Can someone recommend what color I should purchase. I do not want a strong hold I would like it to define my wash n goes and leave it soft.


----------



## so1913 (Jan 18, 2010)

I found all formulas!  

I got "yellow" and "blue" to try out.  The "yellow" has a hold of "8" and is forumulated of thermal styling, twist and braids. The "blue" hold of "5" and formulated for color treated hair with sunscreen, so I figured it would be a little gentler than the regular "krystal" clear and Olive Oil one's with both have a max hold of "10".  I haven't tried them out yet, but so far I can tell the blue one is thinner and lighter in texture and consistency to the clear and olive oil formulas.


----------



## Lynnerie (Feb 2, 2010)

Eco-styler is on sale this month at Sally's for $2.99. They have the Clear, Black, & Olive oil formulas. 

Happy shopping!
http://www.sallybeauty.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-SA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=eco+styler


----------



## Priss Pot (Feb 2, 2010)

I use the black one sometimes to slick down my edges when wearing my hair pulled back in a ponytail.  Love it.


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Feb 3, 2010)

*Has anyone found any real difference between the clear and the OLIVE OIL? I have been using the clear but since Sallys has a great sale on the large container I may try the green.*


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the pink one. I bought the mini size at my local BSS, I like it. I still have not tried the Fantasia Gel to compare


----------



## juicy555 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for this great post, ladies! I can't wait to get some of this after work today. My edges are embarrassing and need help yesterday.


----------



## Janet' (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok...I tried it- I actually bought a big tube from Sally's. I'm 3c/mostly 4a coils and curls...It wasn't the bees knees to me...It was just aiight.


----------



## Supervixen (Mar 10, 2010)

As I've explored more, it's not the the bee's knees for me anymore.  It flakes on me.  I do not like it for wng's, but it's cool for a pony.


----------



## nitavcc (Mar 10, 2010)

Its the beez neez for me!  I found that it is great for a flexi rod set. If you use it on freshly washed and conditioned hair.. use the denman brush to smooth the gel out and curl, the set comes out fabulous.


If the hair feels slightly hard in an area ( ie you used too much ) after its dry, simply separate the curl.  Rub a little coconut oil over your set when its dry for a little bling, and for me, its great!  Not hard and crunchy like other gels.

unbelievable!


----------



## empressri (Mar 10, 2010)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Has anyone found any real difference between the clear and the OLIVE OIL? I have been using the clear but since Sallys has a great sale on the large container I may try the green.*



olive seems to have a bit softer hold for me which is weird cause it's a 10 hold and i think the clear is 8???


----------



## Tene (Mar 10, 2010)

I love Eco Styler gel, it's the only gel I use.


----------



## MizzBrit (Mar 10, 2010)

this is the only gel that can lay my 4b hair down slick..i love it


----------



## Stiletto_Diva (Mar 10, 2010)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *Has anyone found any real difference between the clear and the OLIVE OIL? I have been using the clear but since Sallys has a great sale on the large container I may try the green.*



The clear gel works great on slicking my 4a/b hair back into a ponytail. The olive oil one doesn't do jack sh!t for me. Maybe I'm just not putting enough of it on but I haven't gotten the hold that the clear gives me.


----------



## PistolWhip (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had the clear(#10) under my sink for a bout 3 months(ha ha) so I decided to pull it out today and create some gorgeous curls after watching Bambiix2 on UTube. I was very surprised b/c people kept complimenting me & asking if I had a texturizer and I'm *4B natural (go figure). *


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Mar 10, 2010)

I bought the olive oil version a few days ago and did a wash and go with it. It seems okay but I'm not too impressed yet. I'll give it a few days before I decide on whether I totally like it or not. Good thing is if I decide not to continue to use it I know a family of curlies I can donate it to.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Mar 11, 2010)

MizzBrit said:


> this is the only gel that can lay my 4b hair down slick..i love it



Word? Im sold...going to try it when it gets a little warmer...


----------



## danigurl18 (Mar 11, 2010)

I just started using EcoStyler Olive Oil and I like it so far!!


----------



## jshor09 (Mar 11, 2010)

Ecostyler gel is a staple for me.  I love this gel and it is affordable.


----------



## SaucyWow (Mar 11, 2010)

I will look into this!


----------



## so1913 (Mar 11, 2010)

I hate that this is one of few gels that work "effectively" when it comes to styling my hair...I'd love to find a more natural and more moisturizing/conditioning alternative, but so far no luck.


----------



## empressri (Mar 11, 2010)

so1913 said:


> I hate that this is one of few gels that work "effectively" when it comes to styling my hair...I'd love to find a more natural and more moisturizing/conditioning alternative, but so far no luck.



curl junkie aloe fix?? you and i like a lot of the same things, have you tried that?


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 11, 2010)

Sometimes I use too much and I get hard areas or crunchy curls I just spritz it with my rosewater, glycerine, aloe mix to break up the crunchy areas and it dries soft, and defined.

 I get 3-4 days out of wash n goes easy.


----------



## WantNatural (Mar 12, 2010)

I used Ecostyler to lay down my edges while transitioning.  NO OTHER gel would make my edges shut up and lay down!  Now that I am natural I use it for WNGs.  I use a generous amount of Giovanni Direct and olive oil prior to applying the Ecostyler Olive Oil gel.  I do a cold water rinse, shake my head, and let my hair air dry.  It dries very soft and very defined, my WNG lasts an entire week without reapplying gel, except to my edges if I'm wearing my hair back in a puff.  I LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Mar 12, 2010)

This gel works good, but even though I put some conditioner as a leave-in and olive oil on it, I still got the hardness. I tried to do a pony w it and it was super hard and super crunchy, I really didn't like that.  I do go a little heavy with the products but I think I'm going back to La bella gel the yellow one-it has sugar, and aminos or something in it it held my hair with less crunch and hardness and I think my hair liked it better esp. my curls.


----------



## ~~HoneyComb~~ (Mar 12, 2010)

I did a braidout with it and my hair was hard and crunchy.  Perhaps I used too much, with my Long Aid I can get heavy handed with not problems; but with this I guess a little goes a long way.

I'll retry this gel, seeing as though I recently bought 3 large tubs


----------



## so1913 (Mar 12, 2010)

empressri said:


> curl junkie aloe fix?? you and i like a lot of the same things, have you tried that?



Actually, I haven't!  I'm going to check it out now...I really want a better alternative to Eco Styler.


----------



## Michelle Obama fan (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm a product Junkie. I'm on my way to go buy some of this tonight.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Mar 13, 2010)

I have to buy this gel! Wonders if it's still on sale at sallys


----------



## IrisDaVirus (Mar 14, 2010)

UPDATE - I added a few tablespoons of olive oil to the olive oil gel that I have.  It tones down the crunchiness and rinses out of my hair quite easily.  It doesn't seem as cakey either when I put the extra olive oil in it either.

I have some jars of IC Fantasia gels (the blue and the green).  I'm gonna try adding a little olive oil to those and see how they work.


----------



## Truth (Mar 14, 2010)

I love ecostyler... when I first tried using gels.. everything left my hair a flakey.. white mess... ecostyler is the only gel that comes correct...I do love the fact that they do have different levels of "hold" .. so if I want a strong hold.. I can use the olive oil.. if I want a not so strong hold.. yet just enough.. Thats when the Brown gel and (if I can find it ) the Blue gel can come into play...


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 15, 2010)

I finally bought and used my EcoStyler last night  And I love it! I decided to do an oil mix pre-poo on my hair last night to make sure my ends got some much needed moisture after doing Mixed Chicks over the weekend. I let the oil sit on my hair for about an hour then thoroughly rinsed with cool water and then cleansed with my Wen. I had no idea the EcoStyler was going to keep my hair so soft but still hold the style. I did a braid out with two small corn rows parted down the middle. My hair is boucny soft, my edges are slick and shiny, and it doesn't feel greasy or hard to the touch! I just learned how to do corn rows last night after years of having no idea how to do them  Sorry for all the excitement but last night was a definite AH HaH moment for me with some great results!


----------



## aquajoyice (Mar 15, 2010)

hair4romheaven said:


> I have to buy this gel! Wonders if it's still on sale at sallys



I bought mine at Sally's last night and the huge jar I got was only $5. I'm going to try it on my BF tonight on his natural hair and see if I can get him some curl definition.


----------



## theAlist (Mar 15, 2010)

I tried the pink...and my 6months post new growth just laughed at it...   I guess its back to the Jam...I know that is the WORST gel for your hair, but its the only thing that works for me.


----------



## so1913 (Mar 20, 2010)

empressri said:


> curl junkie aloe fix?? you and i like a lot of the same things, have you tried that?



Giiiirl I think you may be on to something...

I finally got it and tried this to slick my hair back and it worked PERFECTLY.  Just as effective as Eco Styler with giving me that smooth sleek look and hold.  I can't wait to try it on my loose hair!


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 28, 2010)

I have two questions about this product...

1) This one is for people that don't like glycerin...how are you liking ecostyler?  I love the hold and definition the gel (clear) is giving me, but with all the humidity outside, I feel like the glycerin is soaking up moisture in the air...which equals frizz for me.  Have you been using anything to help negate the effects of glycerin? (It's been about 85 to 90% humidity and dew point is not too far under the temp so i know there's tons of moisture in the air.)  

2) I was thinking about trying brown ecostyler...does it work similar to clear or olive oil ecostyler as far as hold and definition?


----------



## tricie (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*

To tag along to what Poka said, they also have an Olive oil version and a dark brown one, too.  Just to make sure I'm covered, I got 'em both! 



Pokahontas said:


> Yes there's different types.  I've seen all kinds of colors, yellow, pink, blue, clear.  I use the clear one.


----------



## vtoodler (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: OMG! ECOSTYLER GEL IS THE ISH!*



Pokahontas said:


> Yes there's different types.  I've seen all kinds of colors, yellow, pink, blue, clear.  I use the clear one.



Are all kinds of Eco Styler gel equally good? 

Is the yellow gel as good as the clea one; is there pink one as good as the blue one; and so forth?


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 12, 2012)

vtoodler said:
			
		

> Are all kinds of Eco Styler gel equally good?
> 
> Is the yellow gel as good as the clea one; is there pink one as good as the blue one; and so forth?



I think they all have different strength holds. The clear is the strongest.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## vtoodler (Mar 12, 2012)

Pokahontas said:


> I think they all have different strength holds. The clear is the strongest.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
Oh really? So, the clear is even stronger than the brown/black one? (I think someone said that Eco Styler had a dark gel)

How would you know which is stronger than the other? Does it say so on the container?


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 12, 2012)

vtoodler said:


> Oh really? So, the clear is even stronger than the brown/black one? (I think someone said that Eco Styler had a dark gel)
> 
> How would you know which is stronger than the other? Does it say so on the container?


It will say on the container...It goes from 1-10, ten being the strongest hold.  My Argon oil one says 10 and the clear is a 10 but the clear has a much stronger hold to me so I don't know how accurate the chart is lol.  I've never used the brown  one.

Also I think one of the colors is for color treated hair (blue maybe).  There's an olive oil one as well which I've heard is a light/medium hold.


----------



## vtoodler (Mar 12, 2012)

Pokahontas

Does Eco Styler hold as well as brown gels, such as Ampro or Softee? Would you say that it's even stronger than those gels?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Mar 12, 2012)

vtoodler said:
			
		

> Pokahontas
> 
> Does Eco Styler hold as well as brown gels, such as Ampro or Softee? Would you say that it's even stronger than those gels?



I'm not Pokahontas, but I can tell you in my experience, the answer is YES!  Also it doesn't make my hair feel like a helmet or give me flakes like ampro did! HTH!


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 12, 2012)

^^Yes probably stronger.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Mar 12, 2012)

I've had this in the back of my cabinet since last fall and after reading this I immediately went to use it on my 10wk post relaxer hair line and I am VERY impressed!  I have the one with Olive Oil and it defined my coils and gave a medium hold which I prefer.  My NG now blend  perfectly with my curly phony-pony.  Thanks OP!  Knowledge is POWER!!!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 15, 2012)

i just purchased the eco styler olve oil gel and i luv it; great smell and hair is super soft


----------



## so1913 (Mar 16, 2012)

Eco styler is still a staple for me.  I buy the large tubs and have two strengths on hand.  I have the blue one which is a light hold (can't remember the number off hand) for my wash and goes, paired on top of Oyin's Hair Dew I have amazing results. I use a strong hold gel of 10 (either the Argan oil or Olive oil formulas) for my slick back styles.

I keep trying alternative stylers to get around using gel (usually more expensive) however they have all been fails and always fall back on my trusty eco styler.


----------



## lana (Mar 16, 2012)

You guys I used the Olive Oil Ecostyler gel on my edges for the first time and they slicked down really pretty....BUT...it doesn't stay that way. As soon as it dries, I'm back to puffy edges that just sit there standing up and curling....Why didn't this work for me?


----------



## chelleyrock (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't think my hair quite likes Ecostyler gel (especially for wash n go's).  I think it may the glycerin in it.  I do get clumpage when using for a wash n go, but my hair starts to expand when it dries (especially at the roots).  It does, however, work very well on my edges.

I recently tried the Kiss My Face Upper Management Gel and it clumped my curls so much better without poofing.  I think I may have used to much because although it defined my curls, it was crunch city.  I may need to add oil to it.


----------



## Vshanell (Mar 16, 2012)

lana said:


> You guys I used the Olive Oil Ecostyler gel on my edges for the first time and they slicked down really pretty....BUT...it doesn't stay that way. As soon as it dries, I'm back to puffy edges that just sit there standing up and curling....Why didn't this work for me?


I don't have the olive oil one but I've heard it has a soft hold, you probably need a stronger hold.  I have the same problem with my argon oil one.  I tell you one thing....if you try that clear one your edges won't move all day, lol.


----------



## Embyra (Mar 16, 2012)

Olive is a much stronger hold than the argan to me even though they are both holds of 10

I have recently used the blue hold of 5 and i like it a lot all the gels i have tried get me a weeks hold anyway


----------



## Embyra (Mar 16, 2012)

so1913 said:


> I keep trying alternative stylers to get around using gel (usually more expensive) however they have all been fails and always fall back on my trusty eco styler.




Thats what i find so ridiculous all these other expensive gels never make my hair look as good as eco lol:


----------



## greenandchic (Mar 16, 2012)

lana said:


> You guys I used the Olive Oil Ecostyler gel on my edges for the first time and they slicked down really pretty....BUT...it doesn't stay that way. As soon as it dries, I'm back to puffy edges that just sit there standing up and curling....Why didn't this work for me?



When I used to slick my hair down, I would tie my edges with a satin scarf until it dried, or I would have the same problem you do.  It works for me even with lighter hold gels and pomades.


----------



## empressri (Mar 16, 2012)

I love some of my more expensive gels...but I find when you use a little bit of that with a lot of the ecostyler on top....I can stretch the more costly product.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 16, 2012)

empressri, what expensive gels do you like? I'm new to Ecostyler and I love it a lot better than the Keracare Gel that I've been using for years and that was costing me 20 bucks a pop! I've been missing out all this time .


----------



## empressri (Mar 16, 2012)

Love Always said:


> empressri, what expensive gels do you like? I'm new to Ecostyler and I love it a lot better than the Keracare Gel that I've been using for years and that was costing me 20 bucks a pop! I've been missing out all this time .



omg! lol

well more liquidy ones like any of the ouidad gels. they aren't cheap BUT i dont have to use a lot, particularly when using ecostyler on top.

they add the extra oomph! to my hair and the results are always fabulous. 

hmmm moptop is good but i can actually get away with using that alone in lower dew points. my hair can take glycerin in winter, who knew?

and a few of curl junkie gels, like the curl queen. it's good but holds my hair better with a little ecostyler on top.


----------



## Love Always (Mar 16, 2012)

^^^Did you have the Ouidad gel on your hair when you got haircut? I've been stalking your videos . Your cut looked great and your hair looked so soft .


----------



## empressri (Mar 16, 2012)

Love Always said:


> ^^^Did you have the Ouidad gel on your hair when you got haircut? I've been stalking your videos . Your cut looked great and your hair looked so soft .



yes! tress effects, but that was it! she didn't use anything else and it lasted for days.

I told Sondriel I need her to come do my hair every week lol


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 16, 2012)

The Olive oil one says that the strength so whats the clear one?


----------



## empressri (Mar 16, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> The Olive oil one says that the strength so whats the clear one?



*peeks on tub on dresser* it says 10


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 16, 2012)

I think I'm going to pick some up tomorrow. I need the clear one cause I need all the hold I can get on these edges. Lol.


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ok so i picke up the clear one today im gonna try it out on monday


----------



## lovebug10 (May 24, 2012)

So I bought the clear ecostyler since its the only one I saw at the drugstore. OH MY GOODNESS! My edges are laid flat. I only used a little bit and it works so well. I even took down my bun to reposition it and my hair was still soft & not hard at all.

Right now I'm doing the ultimate test. i put my hair in a high bun. Normally my nape starts falling out of the bun because its shorter so I have to use bobby pins, clips, head bands etc to keep it up. This time I have no clips and I'm going to see if this gel is enough to give me that all around sleek look.

Btw... I am relaxed!


----------



## Kurlee (Jun 3, 2012)

empressri said:


> curl junkie aloe fix?? you and i like a lot of the same things, have you tried that?



aloe fix does absolutely nothing in my hairerplexed. just sits their and absorbs.


----------

